# Deer Blind Help



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

I wanting to build a economical, easy deer blind. I'm going to use treated 2x4s and usb for the walls. I'm not looking for fancy, just something that I can build this week to break the wind off of me. I want it just big enough for me and my gun. I would like you insight on how the best way would be to build, etc. I'm not a very good carpenter, so I'll need kindergarten directions.

TIA,


----------



## jnh (Oct 4, 2007)

before i built one i would look around for an ameristep blind sportsmans guide has one for 39 dollars plenty of room light easy to setup and very portable and it will block the wind and rain


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

That prebuilt sounds like it's worth investigating.

If you want to build a permanent stand find a clump of 3-4 trees along a trail. Nail or better yet lag screw 2x4's around the trees at the same level. That will be the height of your floor.

Then nail boards or plywood to the tops of the 2x4's. That's your floor.

Make a similar ring of 2x4's at the height you will be sitting at to rest your gun on while shooting.

Then fasten some kind of wind barrier around the clump between the 2x4 rings. It can be plywood, carpeting or even heavy black plastic. 

Be sure to leave an opening to climb through at the top of your ladder or tree steps.

Then fasten some branches so they break up the outline of the stand. Make sure they aren't in your way.

Make sure everything is very solid. Every year hunters fall out of stands and die or end up quadraplegics. Also, be sure to unload your gun and lift it into and out of your stand with a rope instead of trying to carry it up and down. You'll need both hands for climbing.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ameristep pop up blinds are OK if you first seal all the seams or they leak water at an alarming rate whe it rains. They also do not have protected zippers so if snow and rain collects in them during the night and frezzes you can't use the blind till the zippers thaw out. I've tried coating them with bees wax, spraying them down with all types of water proofing stuff and nothing works. First one I bought and used when the weather was not a normal Michigan deer hunting type weather so I own two of them.

My reply from customer service about the zipper freezing problem.

*AL ,THERE IS NOTHING THAT WILL KEEP THEM FROM FREEZING IN OUR MICHIGAN
WEATHER THERE ARE NO ZIPPERS MADE THAT WILL NOT FREEZE THE ONLY THING
WOULD BE TO BRING THEM IN AT NIGHT I KNOW THIS IS NOT ALWAYS THE OPTION
BUT MAY BE THE ONLY SOLUTION AT THIS TIME 
THANK YOU AMERISTEP *

I had flaps sowen over the zippers and that helped a bunch.

I now buiild my blinds out of T 1-11 or OSB that I stain with fence and deck stain.

A simple build for the ground is decide how tall you need it inside at the lowest point.
Cut the side sheets to and angle to allow water to run off along with melting snow. Use 2x4's split in half on the corners and screw all the parts together.

Measure how big of a sheet is needed for the roof apply it to rails made from the split 2x4's and set it in place and screw to hold down in the wind.

Figure out the window sizes and cut them out. simple windows can be a hunk of that window plastic stapled to a frame hinged to the opening.

See a picture of one of my simple 4x4 shacks in the thread blind size.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

One of the ameristeps, a michigan product by the way. You would think they wold know about freezing snow and rain.










The very best portable I own. Build in Michigan when I bought mine, Made in China now and I don't know where they are sold.



















And one of the 4x4 box blinds made from a torn down building materials.










And a simple 4x4 made with T1-11. :smiley-laughing013: Every one calls it my out house blind.










 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Thing with Blinds they have to be up for days before Deer will come around them.Thats why I usually just set up in the brush.

big rockpile


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Thing with Blinds they have to be up for days before Deer will come around them.Thats why I usually just set up in the brush.
> 
> big rockpile


I won't be hunting probably until rifle season opens, so they'll have a about a month to get used to it. I plan on building it Friday evening/Saturday morning.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I saw some hunting show where they made blinds from small bales. probably had some boards for rafters. It was in SD in the snow and looked much warmer than squatting in a snow drift. Just don't shoot while he's eating on your blind, you'll burn your trophy.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

TSYORK said:


> I won't be hunting probably until rifle season opens, so they'll have a about a month to get used to it. I plan on building it Friday evening/Saturday morning.


Most places here you can't leave them overnight.

big rockpile


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Most places here you can't leave them overnight.
> 
> big rockpile


I'm putting it on my land. Sorry if I didn't make that clear, earlier.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

TSYORK said:


> I'm putting it on my land. Sorry if I didn't make that clear, earlier.


Oh ok.

big rockpile


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

One used port-a-potty, $60 bucks.
Remove what you don't want to hunt with $0
Add amenities, cut windows, plexiglass (store cut) $16 bucks, swivel office chair $0, (curb pick up), ladder, (curb pick up)
Tower lumber (from wood pile, maybe $100 bucks purchased?)
Camo paint job? DW.....Hey, she the artist........I don't argue whith some one that wants to work.

Warm La. box blind in cold weather, priceless.........



















Just sayin........................


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, like big rockpile said...deer definitely notice the newly placed ground blinds. One needs to either be in a a latter stand or have their stand in place for awhile.
Once one is in their stand....the longer you can sit the better the odds become in your favor. In my opinion....I've killed more than most, and believe that once you leave your stand, you have lost your chance. brownegg


----------

